# Any wading giggers on the forum?



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I recently got into it (now that I am temporarily boatless). If so, what do you use for gear? I'd like to float a cooler and 12V battery (maybe with light attached?). I know some folks use the galvanized tubs, and I have seen a 4" PVC floatation setup for a cooler, but am looking for additional ideas. When I was a kid I had a small (4' X 2.5'?) blue plastic boat that should work nicely, but haven't been able to find one. I know some of you must have a slick setup!

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

not a slick setup, but i cut a 55gal plastic drum in half. i use it primarily to float behind me when i wade for mullet. i dont use a bag net so i have to dump my mullet in the bucket then transfer to mullet sack. works very well. anyway i use the same tub to stick a battery in and float it behind me same way. used it once and stuck 6 flatties. would need to get one of those plastic battery holders for boats. cost about $10 or less at walmart. hot glue it to bottom so u can put battery in it so wont slide around. 

i like the idea of 4"pvc tubing capped off on the ends. put four together to make a square raft and then stick a cooler on top of that. sounds more stable than my 55gal drum idea. if it floats.


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

i just use a propane light with the reflector, a gig, softside ice chest. i just put the flounder in with the beer, they file nicely on the side. i wear tough aqua sox.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

I think this is the cooler you are talking about.

http://www.thejump.net/fishing/flounder-gigging-rig/flounder-gigging-rig.htm

*"Now the cooler. This thing is TERRIFIC for holding the battery (full size auto battery), a case of beer, and your spoils from gigging. This is a 50 qt cooler that floats in about 2 inches of water fully loaded with all of the above. Also made with 4" PVC sewer and drain pipe. I use this every time I go wadefishing or gigging. It is extremely handy! Simple to put together also."*



*







*


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

great looking setup. thats what i was thinking of sort of. but your set uplooks better.

btw, what is the cord going inside the cooler for? are the eyebolts throughbolted and screwed on the underside? do you have something underneath the cooler or does it just pressure fit in?


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Not mine, check the link. I saved that link a little over a year ago but if I'm not mistaken it was posted here a couple of weeks ago. It does look like a good setup, I think the line in the lid is a tow line.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Yup, that's the one I had seen, thanks!. I agree, that is probably a tow line. I think I'd go a little bigger than a 50 qt though (battery, ice, beer, AND fish?). Ideally I'd like to keep the batt. seperate. Sure wish they still made those plastic kids boats. They were very light, tough, and cheap! It would tow easier, easily hold a cooler, a batt., and a few extras (spare light, small dry bag, heck even a rod holder!). I guess I need to drink a few beers and think on this some more. :toast 

Anyone else gotany ideas?


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

oh yeah, didnt see the link at first. man what a description of his work and how to make it complete with materials list. if only we could get x-shark to be that detailedoke


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

pretty cool rig...I was thnking....how about putting adip net (medium/small) at the other end of your gig....sort of a dual use....gigging flounder and dipping some crabs that Im sure you'll see around. Just a thought.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

dipnet!!! (thumbs up-could not find the emoticon) good idea. giggin crabs is a bad idea unless...oh nevermind.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

You might want to consider adding some quality insulated waders and some under armor to your list if your going towade gig this time of year.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

by the time you did all that how much more would it be to just get an old, cheap john boat? Or maybe a kayak? I've seen kayak set-ups but don't know how well they would work gigging.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I bought a cheap dip net and drilled a 1/4 inch hole in the handle. I then screwed a piece of all thread in the end of it. Now you have your gig and net all in one. Just be careful. Remember when you pull the net the other end has a point on it. I use a propane floundering light and they last about two hours on a tank of gas. Cabaleas sells two small boats. I think they call them duck boats for hauling decoys. They are about 30 to 50 dollars. I bought the big one and its about 54" by 30" . It pulls well in the water. and if you get real shallow it will slide over the mud. good luck


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I am a walking gigger!We made my light out of a large piece of styrofaom ,a 12v bulb ,and light cord , with alligator clamps that attach to the batteryand 2in pvc. 12v battery that rides in a plastic tub that sits inside an intertube.I put all inside of tub. baterry fish and crab net. The most important thing I own for floundering is my battery charger.Tie tub to waist carry gig on shoulder. This is my second year and ive killed 6 flounder. I know Im not DFA but its all about the try. Good luck:usaflag


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

wetsuit and crocs... gig and light.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

"<<<I know Im notFDA but its all about the try. Good luck>>>" 

well said. Is all about the try!!!


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

I only gig while wading and find it is an awesome way to experience the thrill of a kill. I use the rig mentioned above posted on the jump.net only instead of pulling a cooler I use a lawn tractor battery in a backpack. It really makes your shoulders sore but I find it is better for where I gig. I go near oyster bars and the cooler would be troublesome while climbing over them. However, if gigging the flats the cooler or innertube method would be easier. Also, I'll probably modify the rig soon because the PVC housing (when sealed) holds too much air and causes the light to float up. I also use a net with a gig on one end. It works out well. As for wetsuits and such I don't use them. Just some old shorts and shoes are all you need. Once I can't feel my legs I realize it's time to warm them up next to a nice bonfire. Seriously though, waders would be very nice I just haven't bought any yet. As waders we are restricted and may have a harder time getting to prime locations but I find I notice much more while slowly wading than while drifting in a boat. However, I am working on a outrigger for my canoe with lights built in. That would be sweet.



http://www.thejump.net/fishing/flounder-gigging-rig/flounder-gigging-rig.htm


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Have you guys seen the new hobie cat? it called Brave. its a narrrow cat. remove the mast and add transome plate and 20 hp out board and i think it would be a gigging machine. Any ideas?


----------



## Off the Hook (Oct 27, 2007)

Cub,

What happen to wading? If you can gig a mullet while wading, who needs a platform? The new Brave would be an excellant ride though, you could hook up a generator with flood lights coming off each side. That should light up the flatties pretty well. You could even use the mast as a push pole!


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I havnt abandonded my wadding skills . Its OK to dream. I wish i had the resources to set up an easy rig. light enough to carry in a pick up stable enough to gig off of. Any Ideas?


----------



## Off the Hook (Oct 27, 2007)

Try an unconventional method with a paddleboard. They only weight about 50 lbs. you could customize it with outriggers that include lights to shine on the flounder. You could even try outfitting an old surfboard. It might be a good set up for a quick outing on the sound! Just trying to get outside the box! Maybe a craigcat would be a good option!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

My neighbor/fishing buddy has a small canoe we wiill probably rig up as our "barge" w/lights. Still hoping to find something smaller though. I've even been thinking about building a small plywood boat (maybe 3' X 4'?) so it would be an easier one man deal? For now the canoe sounds like a better option (less work, time,and money).

Of course I am still looking for a flounder boat, but no luck yet! :banghead


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

Personally I like to wade but I'm probably going to make an outrigger for my canoe. I want to build the lights into the outrigger. Sometimes I throw my 10' castnet off my canoe and don't have balancing problems so I think I could gig off of it. However I would feel better with an outrigger.


----------

